

Chrome To Launch Web Apps From URL Bar - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/5797/products/chrome-to-launch-web-apps-from-url-bar/
Google is working on a new feature that will allow users to launch web apps similar to the way domain names are entered into the URL bar (Omnibox).
======
peternorton
Hmmh. There is a link to the Chrome discussion. Maybe you did not see the
link, it's in the third paragraph.

------
badwetter
Actually I'd like to see how they implement this before commenting on it in
depth. I don't understand the omni bar disappearing though; that wasn't
explained well enough for this brain to understand what they'd replace it
with.

